# Emigrating - Marbella -Trainer & sports therapist



## Ryanbrereton5 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi my name is Ryan 

I am looking for any information and advice as I am looking to emergrate to the Marbella area next year. 

I am a fully qualified personal trainer and sports massage therapist and looking to find a job within that sector.

Any information on how to go about job searches and advice would be a great help.

Thanks in advance 
Ryan


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There is mass unemployment in Spain, so your chances wont be good. Most of the costa del sol towns have big gyms, leisure centres and outdoor gyms and I'm not sure there is much call for personal trainers????

jo xxx


----------



## Ryanbrereton5 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for your reply jojo

Do you know any good search engines / sites etc for job searches in the area? 

Ryan


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I posted a link recently to a new national jobsearch site which has been set up in Spain (it´s in Spanish, obviously so you could have a look at that
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/511169-new-job-search-site.html

However, I'd have to be honest and agree with what's already been said regarding the employment (or rather unemployment) situation in Spain. It´s more than 4 times as high as it is in the UK, just to put it in perspective. It's also very difficult even for native Spanish people to find a job with a proper work contract which gives them health cover.

I am a member of a private gym and healthclub nearby, and over the last few years they have definitely cut down on the number of instructors they employ, and the number of classes offered.


----------



## Ryanbrereton5 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for your reply.. 

Which area are you a member of the private gym?


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

How's your Spanish?

Despite the area being nicknamed the _occupied territories_  by my Spanish FiL, the majority there ARE Spanish and few job-seekers will get anywhere if they can't communicate with the natives, be it clients or employers.


----------



## Ryanbrereton5 (Sep 11, 2014)

Spanish is very basic but will be learning Spanish with my girlfriend as she live out in Spain for 9 months a few year ago.. Which is why we are looking to go back next year. What are your thoughts on job vacancies etc within the health and fitness sector? 

Thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Ryanbrereton5 said:


> Thanks for your reply..
> 
> Which area are you a member of the private gym?


Mine is in Torre del Mar, on the coast East of Malaga. 
Fitness Club Sensei | ¡Tu gimnasio en Torre del Mar!

A very nice new one opened in El Palo, just on the Eastern outskirts of Malaga capital, last year:`-
Gimnasios Malaga - ACB Aviva - Gimnasio con spa, padel...

I don´t think there are big concentrations of British people in either place, however. I certainly hardly ever see any other British people at mine, although there are some Germans, Dutch and Scandinavians, and all the classes are taught in Spanish. Apart from one Romanian woman who's worked there as long as I´ve been a member, all the other staff are Spanish.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Vacancies in any sector are few and far between these days. There are always lots of small ads from people offering their services privately. Employers are more likely to offer you a few hours work here and there nowadays than a full-time position. As self-employed, therefore, you are liable for your own _autónomo_ payments, which, although starting a lower rates and building up these days, eventually climb to €261 a month, before you've had an hour's work!

The latest figure for youth unemployment here was 53·5%.


----------



## Ryanbrereton5 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for both of your replies.. 

To start with I wouldn't mind doing bar work etc.. Until we get settled and everything. What's bar work like over there?


----------



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

As MadLiz says,
Vacancies in any sector are few and far between these days. There are always lots of small ads from people offering their services privately. Employers are more likely to offer you a few hours work here and there nowadays than a full-time position. As self-employed, therefore, you are liable for your own autónomo payments, which, although starting a lower rates and building up these days, eventually climb to €261 a month, before you've had an hour's work!

The latest figure for youth unemployment here was 53·5%.


----------



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

I think from the replies that any work will be hard to come by and you probably shouldn't rely on getting any.
Its a bit doom and gloom on the job front from what I understand.

Dave


----------



## Ryanbrereton5 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for your input his and advice much appreciated


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I live in a village not far from Estepona/Marbella. There are three gyms in our small village. None are seeking staff.
Bar work.....bar and restaurant staff are being laid off now at the end of the season. 
There really is very little work here and what there is usually goes to people who have 'connections'. Unemployment on the CdS is over 30% and likely to climb in the next month as summer contracts come to an end.
Fluency in Spanish is a must for any job round here. 
But there aren't any jobs.....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Incidentally, I noticed on a trip to Estepona today that a bar a group of us used to meet in until the end of July has closed down...


----------



## Ryanbrereton5 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ok I understand completely thanks for your advice. Is there any town / place etc you would recommend near the area?


----------



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Ryan

Im not able to recommend anywhere to you Im afraid, maybe some of the other more experienced people on here may be in a position to give you advice.

Good Luck though.


----------



## LeahMarie87 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hopefully we will get something positive soon  even if it is still early days!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

A guy I know in his twenties got a bar job in the CdS a while back, through a mutual friend. The 'contract' never appeared, all payments are cash in hand, there's no job security and he has to bite his tongue, knowing he could be out tomorrow and there are plenty waiting in the wings for _any_ job. Pay in jobs like this tends to be, if you're lucky, minimum wage of €7/hour. This is 'working on the black' aka illegally, paying no tax or social security but likewise having no job security, pension contribution, healthcare, unemployment benefit (dole payments are limited and after working a certain time only), etc. He is _lucky_ in that he will be kept on during the winter, though on 20 hours a week instead of 40. He is one of the lucky ones.

The other side to this is that rents have been falling. My daughter has been looking for a new apartment down there, has been offering less than the asking price and generally getting it accepted at, say, €50 less a month.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

A young Spanish friend of ours, a 22 year old who is training to become a teacher, got a summer job in a gym just down the coast. He didn't get paid, and had to threaten to get his brother, who is a Work Inspector, involved in order to get his employer to cough up any money. Last year, he ended up having to take the person who employed him in a summer job to court in order to get paid anything, and ended up settling out of court for less than he was owed.

I'm sorry if the OP and his partner think forum members are being negative, but what we´re trying to be is truthful and portray the reality of the situation.


----------



## LeahMarie87 (Sep 11, 2014)

No not at all, just hoping for a positive story off someone that's all  we appreciate all help!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

LeahMarie87 said:


> No not at all, just hoping for a positive story off someone that's all  we appreciate all help!


Sorry but we can't give 'positives' where none exist. Spain is still struggling out of crisis.

There may be job opportunities further north, or in places like Barcelona and other big cities.
To work legally in Spain you need a proper contract. Working cash in hand is illegal and as you can see from previous posts leaves you open to exploitation.


----------



## LeahMarie87 (Sep 11, 2014)

It's all good advice and good to know all the same!
We can only keep trying and researching as much as possible


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Sorry but we can't give 'positives' where none exist. Spain is still struggling out of crisis.
> 
> There may be job opportunities further north, or in places like Barcelona and other big cities.
> To work legally in Spain you need a proper contract. Working cash in hand is illegal and as you can see from previous posts leaves you open to exploitation.


Not only is it illegal to work without a contract, you won't be able to get your residencia either unless you can show a work contract or alternative funding and healthcare provision.


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

My husband and l just joined a gym in Malaga. There is a staff of 1 for the whole gym! This was very surprising to me. He does everything from check people in, to wiping the equipment to helping people train. The classes are led by a "virtual" instructor.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

bellakem said:


> The classes are led by a "virtual" instructor.


Good grief! That's a new one on me - how can a "virtual" instructor possibly check whether the class members are using the correct form and not doing something in a way which could lead to injury? Seems very unsafe to me.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok, the facts are that you will need an employment contract to be able to use the Spanish healthcare system and to be residents. If, in the unlikely event you both find employmdent, you'll also need childcare of some sort.

So with those two points in mind, you also may well need a car, or transport of some sort???

I would recommend you do some fact finding missions and see what you come up with - look at the job availabilities, the areas, schools, the cost of living etc. It might be good to go off season, when the weather isnt hot and the place isnt swarming with holiday makers. That will give you a more realistic picture.

Another suggestion would be to maybe contact some of the holiday companies/hotels and see if they need any sort of trainer - some holidays do have poolside exercise classes etc???

Jo xxx


----------



## Ryanbrereton5 (Sep 11, 2014)

We are planning to come out next year to explore the area and find out more about everything you've just mentioned. 

Thanks for such positive and productive feedback.. Means a lot and will help massively! 

Thanks again..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ryanbrereton5 said:


> We are planning to come out next year to explore the area and find out more about everything you've just mentioned.
> 
> Thanks for such positive and productive feedback.. Means a lot and will help massively!
> 
> Thanks again..


Its hard to be positive in such gloomy times. The days of upping sticks, moving to Spain, finding a bit of work and living the relaxed life are long gone. Since they joined the EU, the rules have tightened up and evenmore so since the recession, which hit Spain very badly. But, keep looking, dont burn your UK bridges until you are sure and its secure and learn the language lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> Good grief! That's a new one on me - how can a "virtual" instructor possibly check whether the class members are using the correct form and not doing something in a way which could lead to injury? Seems very unsafe to me.


I haven't been brave enough to take a class yet. :/)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I could do with a personal trainer. Before we left the UK I was a regular at the gym as well as aerobic classes several times a week and I rode my bike everywhere.
Now I just walk at least ninety minutes a day with the dogs but for health reasons could do with more structured exercise.
How much do personal trainers charge?
And no, I won't go to our village gym. I've looked in the window and it's full of fit muscular men and glamorous toned women.
The days when my little but now somewhat stout person was fit to be viewed by the public in gym gear are long gone....


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

I asked recently on the forum about Pilate's classes or fitness classes for the more mature.I was really surprised at the lack of response considering the demographic on the CDs.I can assure you mrpg that self consciousness soon disappears in a class of 20 plus people of a certain age.Actually it becomes a bit of fun with the humourous comments on the various creaks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

amespana said:


> I asked recently on the forum about Pilate's classes or fitness classes for the more mature.I was really surprised at the lack of response considering the demographic on the CDs.I can assure you mrpg that self consciousness soon disappears in a class of 20 plus people of a certain age.Actually it becomes a bit of fun with the humourous comments on the various creaks.


You all need to do some fact finding trips and "know your market" before you can embark on such a life changing decision.

This forum is a great starting place, ok, so we dont have our rose-tinted specs on, but then what you need is reality. None of us on here like to spoil dreams, but what good are dreams when the reality isnt like that. So you get the hard facts here, but do other research too, read, look things up, visit and ask folk while youre there.

Knowledge is king. Once you have all the facts at your disposal, you can work on that and make a decision and an informed choice.

Lecture over lol

As for mrpg9 - well I'm with her I'm afraid, I dont bend easily, nor do I want to. It would scare people :scared:!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I could do with a personal trainer. Before we left the UK I was a regular at the gym as well as aerobic classes several times a week and I rode my bike everywhere.
> Now I just walk at least ninety minutes a day with the dogs but for health reasons could do with more structured exercise.
> How much do personal trainers charge?
> And no, I won't go to our village gym. I've looked in the window and it's full of fit muscular men and glamorous toned women.
> The days when my little but now somewhat stout person was fit to be viewed by the public in gym gear are long gone....


Mary, I've had a little dig around and it seems that this would be right up your street (although I'm not sure how old you are, so don't be offended if this group is for people older than you!!)
Gimnasia para mayores

BUT
this was a summer course and I don't know if they have carried it on for the new academic year. There is a group called something like Gimnasio de Mantenamiento, but it doesn't seem to be specifically aimed at older people. I wouldn't say it matters too much, but given your heart condition...
SO
What I was thinking is that you could go to the ayuntamiento or local council sports centre armed with a printout of this so that they know what you're talk¡ng about, and ask them if they are offering anything similar.
You must of course mention your health problems when talking to the instructor of the class and make sure they know what they are talking about.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

amespana said:


> I asked recently on the forum about Pilate's classes or fitness classes for the more mature.I was really surprised at the lack of response considering the demographic on the CDs.I can assure you mrpg that self consciousness soon disappears in a class of 20 plus people of a certain age.Actually it becomes a bit of fun with the humourous comments on the various creaks.


Look at post 34 !


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Mary, I've had a little dig around and it seems that this would be right up your street (although I'm not sure how old you are, so don't be offended if this group is for people older than you!!)
> Gimnasia para mayores
> 
> BUT
> ...


Thankyou, much appreciated. Will do that.

You should know by now that I am rarely if ever offended!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Thankyou, much appreciated. Will do that.
> 
> You should know by now that I am rarely if ever offended!


Zumba classes are good fun, and there's a version called Zumba Gold which is designed for, what can I call it, the more mature person. The point about discussing any health problems you have with the instructor is really important, though, which is why I was shocked to hear that some places are using "virtual instructors". 

Don't feel self'conscious about going to a class if you haven't exercised for a while. People of all ages, shapes and sizes come to mine and everybody is always welcoming and helpful to new members, both instructors and fellow members.

Forgot to say, whilst I was in the UK in June I went to a local Zumba class a couple of times (exercise addicts just can't go without their fix!) and one of the ladies in the class was 83. I only knew that because the local paper had done an article about her and there was a copy of it on the noticeboard. Hope I'm still capable if I get to her age!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Have just seen this article in Diario Sur about a chain of gyms which is expanding and says they are looking for staff including personal trainers. Might interest the OP but if he were to try to contact them he would, of course, need to do so in Spanish.

Un nuevo gimnasio en Carretera de C?diz se suma a la fiebre de los centros ?low cost? . SUR.es

I expect they'll be inundated with applications - there have been numerous reports of hundreds of applicants for every vacancy when a new shop has opened somewhere, for example.


----------

